# Garmin Nuvi 2455LMT



## MikeMoz (Jul 18, 2012)

The sound from my Nuvi 2455LMT has stopped. Is there any way to reset the device to get it working again


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MikeMoz said:


> The sound from my Nuvi 2455LMT has stopped. Is there any way to reset the device to get it working again


 I'm not familiar with the unit but, resetting power may help.


----------

